# Remote Control Visit?



## fish_hoof (May 26, 2018)

Hey gang,

I have a humble request, I am in the midst of organizing a trip to LA for a few meetings, as well as connect with some fellow composers and friends. One thing I would love to do, is organize a sit in day trip at Remote Control. Anyone know how this can be arranged or even possible? My goal is to sit and watch others process and hear their experience, in order to keep learning and growing in this quest of writing emotionally impactful music. 

Also, if anyone in LA would love to connect and have a beer or coffee on me, let me know. Looking at late June or August. 

Appreciate you all! 

-kj


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 26, 2018)

That's probably not going to happen unless you're friends with someone who has a studio there.


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 26, 2018)

fish_hoof said:


> My goal is to sit and watch others process and hear their experience, in order to keep learning and growing in this quest of writing emotionally impactful music.



So you just want to copy other people’s style? 

What do you have to offer? 

Why would someone just let a stranger sit in and watch them work? 

What advantages or assistance do you bring to the table? 

What technical skills do you possess?


----------



## wst3 (May 26, 2018)

WOW! This saddens me a little. When I was 16 (maybe even before) I would pop into recording studios all the time. One local studio ended up hiring me to solder patch bays and run errands. No one ever questions why someone might want to hang out and learn, and learn I did.

While Remote Control is not a conventional "for hire" studio, I can understand why someone interested in writing for film might enjoy a visit. I can also sympathize that the visit has to occur at a time that is convenient for the facility - that was seldom a concern in the mid 1970s<G>.

Even Sigma Sound, the big time studio in Philadelphia, would welcome strangers unless the artist working there had requested otherwise, and that was probably more like mid 80s.

My experience, admittedly limited, has been that these folks are people too. I've met many professional musicians, and not quite as many recording engineers and producers. With only one or two exceptions (who will remain nameless) they've all been completely cool with taking a few minutes to chat. When I was in college we'd go "back stage" after most of the local concerts to ask for radio IDs - "Hi, I'm Bill Thompson, and when I'm in Reading I listen to WXAC-FM" - some of those recordings had some very funny moments on them, and we were never asked to erase them. Almost everyone we met knew that had a pretty cool gig, and they were happy about it.

Obviously if you have some secret super power you'll have an easier time crashing the gate, but let's not discourage folks eh?

My suggestion to the OP is to dig up a phone number or email address and contact Remote Control directly. The fact that you made the effort might be a nice ice breaker. If they are busy when you are in town be nice and say "maybe another time". It is a two way street.


----------



## wst3 (May 26, 2018)

quick side note - because I do find this to be distressing.

I was in Omaha Nebraska years ago, visiting US West headquarters on a business trip. Let me tell you, there isn't a lot going on there in the middle of winter<G>! Somehow I remembered that Manheim Steamroller was headquartered in Omaha. I dug up a phone book (this was definitely pre-WWW), and found a listing. I called. I explained that I was in town and wondered if I could arrange a tour of their studio. I ended up going over there that evening and spending a wonderful time with "the man". I'm sure some of my questions were geeky, some might have even been annoying, but he was a perfect host. Had I not already owned all their albums I'd certainly have gone out and purchased them when I got home.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 26, 2018)

wst3 said:


> My suggestion to the OP is to dig up a phone number or email address and contact Remote Control directly. The fact that you made the effort might be a nice ice breaker. If they are busy when you are in town be nice and say "maybe another time". It is a two way street.


Maybe things have changed there but from my own past experiences, the more office and reception related staff are very dismissive towards these sorts of things and might just tell you who to contact if you want to apply for an internship (which last I heard had a 1 year wait list). You really need to know someone there and have them show you around. Unless you know them well or work with them, I don't think you'll get much more than just a tour of the place. 

They have rooms full of interns sitting around waiting to do something and I assume they have people constantly contacting them for this sort of thing. There just isn't time and space to get the sort of personal treatment and welcoming that may have existed in the past or at smaller studios for someone who just wants to drop by.


----------



## fish_hoof (May 26, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> So you just want to copy other people’s style?
> 
> What do you have to offer?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response, will try to answer these best I can. 

I don't desire to copy one persons style. I think of it this way, I have been blessed to get this far doing music (not as far as many obviously) and desire to keep growing. For example, If I am an artist that gets the chance to open for Metallica, my personal opinion would have me very excited (other than the obvious) because I would get to see how Metallica prepares each day... how they interact and conduct themselves... practice... and most importantly, prepare for the show and what they do to sustain that day after day. Having this knowledge benefits the artist to help prepare THEM for that next level in their career, not make them a Metallica copy cat. Although I can't speak to everyone, maybe others do just want to sound like Hans or Metallica, but my point is having the opportunity to learn some of those core foundations from those that are doing it daily on that professional of a level. It gives you knowledge that you can take back with you and apply to your own world... and let that spring board you into new things...unlock new ways of writing that you didn't think of or preparation for projects differently. If it ever led back to RCP (or Metallica opening for you  ), then so be it, but that's not the goal... at least not for me. My goal is to write music, that emotionally moves others in my various projects and do the best I can at it. If that leads to new levels of a career in doing that, awesome. If not, then I know I've done the very best with all the tools at my disposal, leaving no stone un-turned, feeling blessed I have gotten as far as I have. 

Again, my credits can speak for themselves in regards to your other questions https://www.imdb.me/kjohnson while not huge compared to some, I have notable stuff, especially recently. I don't think you get that type of experience by being inadequate in terms of what you can offer, how I can assist or my technical skills. 

Would someone just let a stranger sit in? Possibly not... but you'll never know unless you ask. 

Appreciate the direct questions. 

-kj


----------



## fish_hoof (May 26, 2018)

Great stuff you guys... Appreciate it very much! Agree that it's probably not as simple as I am making it. Just... never seen it asked so I thought why not throw it out there. Doesn't change my plan or process of continuing to write and be better and better. 

-kj


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 26, 2018)

or you could always try.....

"Hi...I'm here for the interview for my school paper."


----------



## JeffvR (May 26, 2018)

I knew one of the interns, that got me inside.


----------



## MatFluor (May 26, 2018)

Recording studios are different to RCP or other composer studios. Visiting a band in a studio is again different.



fish_hoof said:


> For example, If I am an artist that gets the chance to open for Metallica, my personal opinion would have me very excited (other than the obvious) because I would get to see how Metallica prepares each day... how they interact and conduct themselves... practice... and most importantly, prepare for the show and what they do to sustain that day after day.



Well - short reality check. I (with my former band) opened for Stratovarius, Shakra, Van Canto and other less known bands. We were lucky enough to met Stratovarius, or rather, the drunk Jens Johansson and sober Timo Kotipelto 
Most of these want their privacy. They are happy to get to know you, but sometimes pretty quickly shut you off when you want to know "more". Friendly, welcoming - but don't mistake that with being decade long friends. And I was only able to met them because I found out where their backstage area was 
Another thing was when I made guitar technician for a friend's band who opened for Lovebugs (Swiss soft pop band). Their manager was the only point of contact, and a very unfriendly one at that. I would've loved to know their songwriting practices to maybe draw one or two things. But trust me, the manager made sure contact between road crew, other bands and the Lovebugs was at a minimum - separately guarded backstage area included.

So, I think you could maybe get a guided half hour tour, but you seem to want a deep fly on the wall / over the shoulder experience. That would be hard to do.

Yes, ask *beforehand*, call them and ask if it can be done - else you could stand before closed doors. I mean, Recording studios are generally "open", it's a space filled with equipment that gets rented out, RCP on the other hand is headquarters of a company who work on sensitive stuff. By all means ask them, you might get lucky, but I think most there (apart from some interns) would be very annoyed by somebody just coming in, trying to pick their brains and go away.

I could imagine RCP deals with such inquiries every day. So, if you goal is to learn and grow, you'd rather ask for an internship than a short visit.


----------



## SterlingArcher (May 30, 2018)

I would certainly ask beforehand. Don't forget that Hans or anyone at RCP may be working on a score for a film, tv show or documentary. And that having someone just wonder around randomly could (I imagine) go against some of the rules in the various verbal and written Non Disclosure Agreements that anyone at RCP has had to sign.


----------

